# Stupid Question



## caseyj (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok this might not be a stupid question but more like I need advise.

Do any of you see a problem in buying 5 handguns in the past month and a half. Granted I am done buying for a now, unless I find a deal that I can't pass up. (and yes I did find a good deal that I am going to get in about 3 weeks if it is still avaible) My wife thinks that I am going to send up a "red flag" since I have bought so many in such a short amount of time. What do you all think?

Oh and one reason that I have bought some of them is because she wanted to learn how to shoot but wanted somthing smaller than a 9mm

Brad


----------



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

No problemo in most states, unless you rstate has some silly limit. Heck, I wish I could buy more than 1 or 2 a year.
If you went in to the shop and bought 30 that day the dealer might alert the ATF (that did happen here, but the dealer never notified local agents until they audited him and asked about that sale) who might watch you for a few days/weeks to see what you do with all of them (a few of those 30 ended up in Peurto Rico illegally).


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

I've heard some states will only allow 1-2 a month or something like that. But to be honest I don't know anyone who has ever run into this issue anywhere so I'm not sure what limits there are.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

In SC its 1 every 7 days for pistols unless you talk to the Sheriff about getting a permit. as for long guns no limit.as far as the NICS check its supposed to be purged every 24 hours (yea right) unless your state requires you to register them at the time of purchase it should not be an issue.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

If you got them and the ATF didn't show up, then you're probably good to go.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Redwolf said:


> In SC its 1 every 7 days for pistols unless you talk to the Sheriff about getting a permit. as for long guns no limit.as far as the NICS check its supposed to be purged every 24 hours (yea right) unless your state requires you to register them at the time of purchase it should not be an issue.


SC or NC? I bought 2 handguns in 2 days here in SC with no problems whatsoever. Don't know what limits are in place down here, though.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

48dodge said:


> SC or NC? I bought 2 handguns in 2 days here in SC with no problems whatsoever. Don't know what limits are in place down here, though.


AFAIK No limit in NC as long as you have the Purchase permit for each handgun from your Sheriff or a CHP. Some Sheriffs limit how many purchase permits you can get. There is no State wide limit, it's up to the Sheriff of each County. Having a NC CHP bypasses the purchase permit nonsense and the NICS check.

Federal law only requires Dealers to file an additional report if more than 1 firearm is purchased in 5 consecutive days.

I agree with Ram Rod. If the BATFE or local LEO hasn't shown up already, no problem.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

caseyj:
what 5 guns did you buy? curious
then you stated another one - what are they?

and no there are no stupid questions here


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Whether you are under surveillance or not, I don't see a problem as long as you are law-abiding.


----------



## BT2Flip (Jan 1, 2009)

HERE IN New Hampshire ... you can buy what you want when you want ..."LIVE FREE OR DIE BABY" !:smt1099


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

48dodge said:


> SC or NC? I bought 2 handguns in 2 days here in SC with no problems whatsoever. Don't know what limits are in place down here, though.


That's SC but understand the only way to know is to try to buy more then one from the same store in less then 7 days, the gun store told me you have to go get paper work from the Sheriff's office for multiple purchases. But in my defense I have re read the laws and can not find it. It did say 1 every 30 days and I asked about that, and was told it changed to 1 in 7. I know every time I buy down there they ask me for my PCS orders but the law states that I'm not required to be a resident of SC to buy a pistol. I will ask the next time I am down there.

SECTION 23-31-140. Purchase of pistol; residency requirement; driver's license as proof; exceptions.

(A) A person may not purchase a pistol from a dealer unless he is a resident of this State. For the purpose of this article, the possession of a valid South Carolina driver's license or Department of Motor Vehicles identification card constitutes proof of residency. However, residency is not required of a person who is on active duty in the United States military and who is in possession of a current United States military identification card.


----------



## caseyj (Dec 17, 2008)

hideit said:


> caseyj:
> what 5 guns did you buy? curious
> then you stated another one - what are they?
> 
> and no there are no stupid questions here


Well first I bought a XD9sc to use as my new cc gun. That was on a Monday. My wife really did not like shooting is so we went to the gun store on Friday of that same week. I bought a Ruger MKIII and a .32 Tomcat. She did not like the size of that .22 even though she was the one who picked it out so we went back to the store and she saw a Walther P22 that she liked. Now the .32 was bought because of the size and I told her that if she liked it that I would transfer it to her if she wanted it as a cc gun. But when she shot it the slide "Bit" her cause she did not listen to me and realize that her hand was to high. Anyway, on Monday of this week I bought a XD .40. The one that I am looking at is a used XD .45. There it all is in a nut shell

:mrgreen:


----------



## BT2Flip (Jan 1, 2009)

caseyj said:


> Well first I bought a XD9sc to use as my new cc gun. That was on a Monday. My wife really did not like shooting is so we went to the gun store on Friday of that same week. I bought a Ruger MKIII and a .32 Tomcat. She did not like the size of that .22 even though she was the one who picked it out so we went back to the store and she saw a Walther P22 that she liked. Now the .32 was bought because of the size and I told her that if she liked it that I would transfer it to her if she wanted it as a cc gun. But when she shot it the slide "Bit" her cause she did not listen to me and realize that her hand was to high. Anyway, on Monday of this week I bought a XD .40. The one that I am looking at is a used XD .45. There it all is in a nut shell
> 
> :mrgreen:


Lucky for you. ! 
New Hampshire has no laws restricting gun purchases...except Dealers have to do a QUICKY background check


----------



## biotech (Oct 16, 2008)

The only issue is if your state has a limit on how many you can purchase and if there is a waiting period. Each Federal form you fill out on purchase can have up to three firearms on it. If you buy any more then that at same time you fill out multiple copies of the form. BATF does look into forms with multiple firearms and may contact the purchaser when it comes to thier attention. normally on the FFL dealler inspection. As long as you haven't made a straw purchase and are the actual owner of the firearms you haven't done anything wrong in thier eyes.


----------



## quickstarr (Nov 26, 2008)

So what one did she finally decide on? I was in my local shop today buying a Henry lever action .22 and I asked the shop owner how many hand guns can you buy and was told 1 per week or they start asking questions. This is in PA. The only reason I asked is I just bought a Walther P22 a week ago and now a rifle this week.


----------



## caseyj (Dec 17, 2008)

quickstarr said:


> So what one did she finally decide on?


Well she seems to like the Walther. She has not shot it yet, that will happen tommrow. She likes the way that it fits her hand. I will let you all know tommrow evening what she thinks of shooting it.


----------



## quickstarr (Nov 26, 2008)

caseyj said:


> Well she seems to like the Walther. She has not shot it yet, that will happen tommrow. She likes the way that it fits her hand. I will let you all know tommrow evening what she thinks of shooting it.


The walther is a great gun. First time out with mine I put 300 rounds through it without a single problem. My daughter fell in love with it after shooting it, and wants to get her own P22.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

If your state has no limit then get all you want. I've been known to go a little nuts at a gun show :smt082 I come out once with three pistols and a couple long guns. Kentucky has no limits on purchase and they were all bought from FFL holders. So it wasn't like I was in some back ally or flea market..heh. 

Anyway. Go nuts, you're not breaking any laws then it shouldn't be no different then some coupon waving Oprah freak at a blue light special buying a flock if flamingos for the front yard :anim_lol:


----------



## BT2Flip (Jan 1, 2009)

hideit said:


> caseyj:
> 
> and no there are no stupid questions here


WHAT HE SAID ! :smt023
WHEN IN DOUBT, SHOUT OUT !

we can't learn if we don't ask questions


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

DevilsJohnson said:


> ...you're not breaking any laws then it shouldn't be no different then some coupon waving Oprah freak at a blue light special buying a flock (of) flamingos for the front yard :anim_lol:


Damn, who ratted me out.

Me an Oprah go way back.

I agree that there are no stupid questions. I have, however, seen a few suspect answers!:smt082


----------



## lovain1932 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm jealous I wish I could afford to buy that many guns in a month especially those that I truly desire to own


----------



## caseyj (Dec 17, 2008)

Well we went to the range yesterday and she shot her Walter and LOVES it. In fact she shot about 425 rounds through it. The bad part was I only got to shoot about 25 .40 rounds since she was hoggin the stall. Oh well not complainin. :mrgreen:


----------



## quickstarr (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm glad she likes it. I had mine out this morning and put 200 rounds through it. The more I shoot it, the more I like it. And the plus side is the ammo is cheap for that gun.....


----------



## Dedicatedsoldier (Jan 12, 2009)

Just curious, but what all did you purchase?


----------



## von buck (Oct 12, 2009)

BT2Flip said:


> HERE IN New Hampshire ... you can buy what you want when you want ..."LIVE FREE OR DIE BABY" !:smt1099


For work ,I was planning on moving to Mass. Think I'll go a little farther north.

Andy


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Redwolf said:


> In SC its 1 every 7 days for pistols unless you talk to the Sheriff about getting a permit. as for long guns no limit.as far as the NICS check its supposed to be purged every 24 hours (yea right) unless your state requires you to register them at the time of purchase it should not be an issue.


I know that they don't
I purchased a XD 40sw many years ago. Due to ammo cost, I sold it back to the ffl I bought it from. A few months later the police were looking for me. Turns out. The guy that the ffl re-sold the gun to was playing with it while he was riding shot gun in a car and shot his hand with it. The police ran a check on the pistol and it came back in my name. ergo they wanted to talk to me. By the time I reached the officer that called they had already talked to the ffl and everything was straitened out. But there was a record somewhere that was not purged the way it was supposed to have been which led them back to the original buyer, me.


----------

